# Advice on finding a job?



## Felicia (Dec 3, 2008)

Hello everyone,

My name is Felicia Nicholson and I am currently living in Toronto studying journalism at Ryerson University. I grew up in Mexico City (I went to Greengates School) and it is definitely my favorite place in the world. 

I am looking for a summer job or paid internship in Mexico City, in any field that will have me! I would really like to be able to spend the summer there, so if you have any advice or contacts that could help me find something, it will be greatly appreciated!

Thank you very much,

Felicia


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Have you thought of teaching English. That's pretty much it for most people. Depending on what you mean by 'summer' .... a few months is not much for serious work


----------



## Felicia (Dec 3, 2008)

Yeah I know, it would just be something from May to August. How would I even get started teaching English?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, Felicia. It seems you may be looking for a way to finance a summer vacation in Mexico City and I haven't a clue how you might do that. If you make the trip, please be prepared to support yourself. There is no way to legally work on an FMT tourist permit.


----------



## verdeva (Sep 18, 2008)

Edit 5 DEC 2008: 
Felicia, Do you have a Passport? I don't know what the difficulties and expense are in obtaining one in Canada, but if you would be flying (which one would likely assume) then it is probably mandatory. Just another step in the process.

<Begin Original Message>
One way that you could "work" in Mexico is to find a Canadian employer who will send you into a school in Mexico to teach English. You could then present yourself as a volunteer. RVgringo is stating that the "letter of the law" is that you can not earn an income in Mexico. The simple reason for this is that there are 100,000's of Mexicans who would like to have that job (or any job.) What you might consider a pitence for you time might appear plentiful to a Mexican.

I would start with a search of all "English as a 2nd Language" schools in Mexico DF (if that is the only place you choose to search.) Then look for schools that are multi-national. 

What your attempting to do is an admirable use of your summer, the problem always gets back to "working in a foreign country," especially Mexico with its highly restrictive Guest Worker requirements. You might want to do a search of past messages about "work mexico" & see others comments.

VerdeVa


----------



## Rodrigo84 (Mar 5, 2008)

Not to mention that the paperwork alone is going to be such a hassle to do for the short period you are going to be there just to get an FM3 or FM2, plus the expense, about $160 in fees if you do it yourself.


----------

